# My perfect golf swing



## superwerrie (Oct 7, 2010)

*I will never forget the best golf shot I have ever played!* 

I was playing one of my favourite links courses in the north of England, Royal West Norfolk. I teed off with a very good friend of mine during the summer of 2009, it was a beautiful day, with a slight breeze off the sea.

I was actually swinging very well and playing a really good round over the first 10 holes, being only 3 over par. I then took a dreadfull 11 on the par five 11th hole, but will not dwell on this as my perfect golf shot would happen quite soon after this!

After making a couple of pars and a bogey through holes 12-14, I arrived on the 15th tee. The 15th is a 188 yard par 3, with a massive bunker about 20 yards in front of quite a small green. At this point the wind had really picked up speed and was blowing directly into us. Normally, I would select a 4 or 5 iron for a shot of 188 yards, but with the strong wind I faced, I opted for my 19 degree Titleist driving-iron.

I went through my normal pre-shot routine and aimed a touch to the right, in order to allow for the normal draw on my shots. I hit the ball out of the middle of the sweetspot of my club, with a perfect draw into the strong head-wind! It was flying beautifully and turning in nicely towards the pin. The ball landed about 20 feet in front of the hole and only rolled for another 10 feet or so, due to the wind holding it up. My golf ball came to rest about 10 feet from the left hand side of the hole, setting up a great chance for a birdie! Even though I sadly missed the birdie putt, it is the sweetest, most perfect golf swing I have ever made. I am still 'feeding' off this magical moment and love to tell this story to any golfer who would listen!


----------



## JerroldCarlton (Nov 9, 2010)

It's great fun when you get a really good swing. Now you just need to make sure you do this consistently if you are not all ready.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm jealous,but my day is coming...Good for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Thats awesome, once you know what the 'perfect' swing feels like its easier to get it back again as long as you don't try too hard and force it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sound like a awesome shot thats what keeps us all coming back time and time again


----------



## huppy21 (Nov 16, 2010)

*My Best Shot Ever (And My Club Still Ended up Broken???)*

This was about two months ago:

I was playing on a par 5 and was about 260 out after my first shot. I stepped up w/ my hybrid and and hit an okay shot and then just b/c I thought I would hit another one for "practice".

I stood up and hit the best shot of my life... I put the ball within 2 feet of the cup (too bad it wasn't my "real" shot). So as soon as I did that I gave my club a nice "friendly" toss (like why couldn't I have done that on my first shot toss) and YES you guessed it, there was a nice friendly pole right where the club went and SNAP, right in half.

I've never heard of someone breaking their club on a Great Shot.

Oh, well at least that club went on on a high .


----------

